# Best time of year to ride the PCH?



## Plains Bike

Just wondering when is the best time to ride the Pacific Coast Highway from San Francisco to LA (Laguna Beach).
I'm from back here in the east and was planning a long distance tour next season.

Also, is there anywhere, or does anyone have a good map of the route as far as rest stops, overnites, ect, involved with this route?
I average about 150 miles a week here during our way too short season.

I've read that it is much better to do the PCH travelling North to South because of the prevailing headwinds. Just some info on this.

Thank You
Kevin at Plains Bike


----------



## Mapei

Yes, North to South is much better. Not only is the wind usually at your back, you're also on the 'view' side of the road. There are still plenty of steep climbs to contend with, though. You can also get pretty socked in with fog. RV's are a perennial problem through the high coast, and when you hit Southern California the traffic can make the going a heart-in-mouth experience. As for time of year, I'd suggest July through September. At that time, you have the best chance for clear skies. Though your mileage may vary, Coastal California seldom has temperatures past the seventies, even during those periods when it's 100+, a half a mile inland.


----------



## wanderingwheel

I can't think of a bad time to ride the Pacific coast. Maybe the rainy season, January to March or so, but even that has good weather compared to nearly everywhere else in the country.

A great resource for maps is the Adventure Cycling Association (www.adventurecycling.org). They have a series of maps for the Pacific coast designed specifically for bicycle touring. They show campsites, motels, service stations, bike shops, and other things that a cyclist needs. They also give some background information on the area you're in, what to expect on the route, and the yearly weather patterns. I highly recommend them.


----------



## wipeout

Plains Bike said:


> Just wondering when is the best time to ride the Pacific Coast Highway from San Francisco to LA (Laguna Beach).
> I'm from back here in the east and was planning a long distance tour next season.
> 
> Also, is there anywhere, or does anyone have a good map of the route as far as rest stops, overnites, ect, involved with this route?
> I average about 150 miles a week here during our way too short season.
> 
> I've read that it is much better to do the PCH travelling North to South because of the prevailing headwinds. Just some info on this.
> 
> Thank You
> Kevin at Plains Bike


You might want to check for SR1 road closures and conditions on www.caltrans.ca.gov since the highway is often closed during the rainy season for slides. It is a great ride, I've done SR1 from Half Moon Bay down to Cambria and it is hilly! Beware of the 40 mile stretch between Santa Cruz and Monterey, traffic is fast and people fly on the on/off ramps!


----------



## Christoff

I can't think of a bad time either...

Summer it gets a bit sunny (duh), but that's all.


----------



## Plains Bike

Thank you for the responses, I'll start doing a mapping plan for stops and overnite stays.

Traffic I'm not afraid of and hills, well, what's a good ride without some hills. I have to contend with the Pocono Mts here.

Thanks also for the Caltrans Info. I wasn't aware of slides and such, but since I figured to do it in late summer, and it seems that the slides are an early spring thing for you guys out there (Unless it's pouring for a week straight!)..hopefully I won't run into any major problems.

Again, thank you for the info.

Kevin at Plains Bike


----------



## ispoke

*camping?*

if you're looking for campsites, you can usually crash at the hiker/biker (walk in) campsites at state parks along the coast. they don't take reservations, and according to a buddy they rarely fill up. i heard a rumour that homeless guys may have spoiled that opportunity at some parks, but just a rumour so call the parks and ask.

the rainy season formally runs from October to May, for what that's worth. i've seen three sunny *years* in a row, but last year it rained constantly. so who knows.

try and camp somewhere near malibu, so that the next day you can try and cross the los angeles metropolis and finish the day somewhere south of long beach.

most guides and maps sort of crap out in the los angeles vicinity. some bike maps avoid the palos verdes peninsula, but it's a gorgeous ride (heading south) and a nice climb too. the problem is you end up in san pedro, and it's hard to link from san pedro to long beach. i've been meaning to look for a good connection, and will write back if something comes up...


----------



## bigdraft

I've ridden quite of bit of the route you want to take and I would have to say that the section thru Big Sur (Monterey to San Luis Obispo) can be somewhat sketchy due to serious tourist traffic. Normally you would encounter big looky loo tourists in RVs on a narrow and winding road. But, if you can, try and aim for the 4th of July for this section. The last time I did it was on the 4th and I tought I would be in for a nightmare ride (holiday traffic etc.). But what I found was absolutely zero traffic for almost the entire length of the ride. I guess since it was a holiday, all the tourist traffic had already arrived at their destination. It blew me away. Not a car, RV or bike on PCH, on a crystal clear day, crusing along, looking over the ocean with not a worry in the world. 

I did it in a day, from Watsonville to Cambria without to many miles in my legs. So I was kind of fried on the last climb out of Big Sur. Luckily when you hit the wide open plains by Hearst Castle, you pick up a serious tailwind that will push you down the coast. One note, there aren't a lot of places in that section of PCH that you can get water etc. So know where they are and you can save yourself a bit of grief.

As for the section from SLO down to Laguna, it's a bit of crapshoot with traffic and city type riding once you enter the LA nightmare. I ride down thru Santa Maria along the coast but then I hit inland and go via Foxen Canyon/Zaca Station to HWY 101 at Buellton, down the highway to Santa Barbara then thru SB till you can parallel the freeway on sidestreets. When you get down by Rincon you can ride the freeway (legally) until you get to Ventura. From there I go inland to Hwy. 118, and over Santa Susana Pass etc. I try to avoid most of PCH thru the LA basin as it's kind of the shits for riding on. 

Good luck with your ride


----------



## soulsurfer104

drop in and say hello when you're passing through Long Beach! i'm not sure how you're planning on getting through the LB, because you can't avoid going through "the hood," but hope you have a great ride. if you're planning on doing Long Beach-Laguna in one day, which i assume you are, i'd be happy to ride along with you and act as your "guide" for that final stretch of the ride.

happy pedaling!


----------



## Plains Bike

Thanks a lot guys, I appreciate all the info that you are giving out, and I will do my best to stop in at the local shops that are helping out here, or for that matter, any individual I'll try to hook up with.
A few years ago on vacation out there in Laguna Beach(have relatives there) I did stop in a few shops along the PCH in the immediate area, one was Huntington Beach (Jax) (still have the water bottles on the old Paramount!), one shop right on the highway going into Laguna Beach..nice shop, real friendly people..a few in the Long beach area off of I think it was Lakewood Blvd (I stayed at the Extended Stay America right off the exit).

Who knows, maybe I'll finish the ride and tear up the return ticket to Pa.!!

Again, thank you all!!

Kevin at Plains Bike


----------

